# A Couple of new Flower Picts



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## Bo4key (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the wide DOF in two and the sharpness.

I don't like the selective coloring in number one.

The last one has great color and the background is perfect, but I wish the flower wasn't cut off. The composition is great but I want to see the whole subject. A different crop and this would have been perfect IMO.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2011)

What a pity that NOT ONE flower of those in Photo 2 has been left "intact", your framing cuts ALL of them in halves or at least parts of them off! It may be sharp all over, but that doesn't do it, so I think. At least ONE of the man should be your subject.
The first is not to my liking at all. So very, totally not... but that's a matter of tastes and can therefore not be discussed.
In neither of your frames your flowers are to be seen whole. Not even the rose in 1 is... Major point of critique of mine...


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow if you think LaFoto is harsh then your going to hate what I have to say.

 I think you have shown little to no forethought when it comes to either A) Taking the picture or B) posting pictures for sharing by being your own critic and selecting the best shots you think you have to share and explaining why you think so. No you do not have to be a professional photographer to post here but you should take it seriously. To me these look all like snap shots. The sunflower shot had potential. 

Where does it say you have to deliver critique with tact when the OP obviously doesn't try to explain what he/she likes about the shots posted and what areas they are looking to improve upon. Its a two way street.


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 4, 2011)

You have to realize, if you post pictures here, it is assumed you want others opinions of them.  If you don't, you need to state that with your post.   I don't think anyone here is meaning to offend, they're just making suggestions.  Honestly some are more tactful than others, , but there is a lot to learn if you keep an open mind and then take the information that appeals to you.  Some things are technical, but a lot of it personal opinion.  Good luck


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 4, 2011)

jasonneel said:


> Ok, first , I thought the pictures were fine, I wouldn't have wasted my time putting them on here if I didn't think so. I posted pictures that looked nice to me. Critique is fine, I can stand to learn. I didn't ask for anyone to be an "ass" about it though. I left another site I had been on for quite a long time because no one would post any type of comments. If I knew this was some type of clique I would have passed over this site. I am an amatuer and I enjoy taking pictures. I don't expect everyone to like them or just leave "rosy" comments but I do expect to have someone put a little more thought into an answer and don't make snappy little dim-whited "snap shot" comments. I am sure not one person here wants to have their pictures insulted. This is a forum, there is no banner posted on the main page that says "self-described photo experts here to ridicule your photos". If there are any other positive remarks please do let me know how I can help........!



Did you really read LaFoto's post? I saw no where that she was demonstrating no tact. My post, yes. Because I wanted you to see the difference. I am pretty helpful and polite to most people and try not to be a ***** but try to say the truth. You don't say what type of critique your looking for. You don't say what you like in any of the picture or what you don't like. It was already posted on another topic that more information would be helpful when you post a picture. I am sure there is a link in here somewhere. 

And if you do see I actually did say the sunflower shot had potential, the framing dissection is where it kind of takes away from the shot. 

Yes perhaps my comments were snappy. I do not believe however they were dimwitted. They were meant to prove a point. If you post in these forums its assumed your are looking for critique and suggestions to improve. That's why everyone is here. We all want to get a bit better. The day I do not need to know anything else is the day I stop coming to the forums. If you just want to share pictures for fun then they can go in the appropriate forum. I apologize if I have offended you but I do hope you see beneath the veneer of my message to what I was trying to get across to you. Its a bit of give and take here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2011)

Ooooh! Drama!

:roll:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, hit the brakes everyone! This escalated faster than usual. 

OP, the folks on this forum tend to be very helpful, but one thing you have to realize is that handing out good advice around here often means handing out the SAME advice to many people many times a day. It can get pretty old, so sometimes it comes out kinda brisk. But any comments you get are there to help you improve, which I assume you want to do. So don't take it personally, take it objectively. 

Spend some time on this forum and read other critique threads and try to learn from them as well. You'll get the hang of this site and find that it IS friendly, in it's own way.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, and of course the forum is going to seem clique'y if you are going to be abrasive to moderators and members your first day here.
Congratulations on your grand entrance!


----------



## scottfishel (Jun 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Oh, and of course the forum is going to seem clique'y if you are going to be abrasive to moderators and members your first day here.
> Congratulations on your grand entrance!



LOL.  Thank you sir may I have another.


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 4, 2011)

jasonneel said:


> > Did you really read LaFoto's post? I saw no where that she was demonstrating no tact. My post, yes. Because I wanted you to see the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the lesson but I think we should stick to photography... Wether or not "you felt" the conversation lacked in substance is merely your opinion on a post that wasn't yours.
> ...



No that's ok, perhaps both of us got off on the wrong foot.  I just wanted to say that I wouldn't have any idea about high school chat room behavior. We had DOS in school when I took computers and no internet connections.  If you are looking for technical only be prepared for the subjective that comes with it too. Pictures are all open to interpretation just like art. This is why it helps if you give a bit of back story if you wish including what you shot with, exposure, aperture, shutter etc including time of day etc. Anyways welcome to the forum, I promise to try to be less bitchy next time. :greenpbl:


----------



## jasonneel (Jun 4, 2011)

1


----------



## Bo4key (Jun 5, 2011)

jasonneel said:


> Thanks Bo4key for the insight, yeah I was experimenting a bit on number one and wasn't sure how the reaction would be. In your opinion, would there have been a better way to do what I did or improve on it, or are you just not a fan of that type of processing? It will help to know specifics, thanks. You know, in the last one I had to crop a bit tight because it was windy and I had to hold the flower, hence, my thumb was in the way, lol...


 
I think there is a place for selective coloring but that it gets over used. If you were just learning the technique with this photo, then it was a good idea to post it to get some feedback. I don't like the 'feathering" of the black and white tones into the flower. I think that if you were going to selectively color this photo, that the entire flower should be in color and with the rest of the back ground in black and white. But, in this case, I don't think the flower is vibrant enough to deserve to be colored. But, you could always try to up the saturation in post processing. 

I'm pretty new to the forums, but I've quickly learned to have a thick skin. Sometimes people are just trying to help but come across smug or blunt, but I think comments can also be misinterpreted as rude because of the language differences and such.


----------

